# Bright Brewery



## Wolfy (18/7/12)

I couldn't not share this picture from the Bright Brewery:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> I couldn't not share this picture from the Bright Brewery:




Is that Lecterfan without his hat on?


----------



## Lecterfan (18/7/12)

Witty, sarcastic response.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Witty, sarcastic response.




I just wanted to be first.


----------



## kelbygreen (18/7/12)

hope them hops are not the dry hop addition


----------



## WarmBeer (18/7/12)

Muscovy said:


> Lecterfan? without his hat?


Oxymoron


----------



## andytork (18/7/12)

Isn't oxy-moron another name for a boiler maker ?


----------



## Lecterfan (19/7/12)

Muscovy said:


> I just wanted to be first.



First to what? Do you have some psychological impairment where everyone with a beard, regardless of colour or length, looks the same to you?

Friggin' ducks on dark and stormy nights.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/7/12)




----------



## Muscovy_333 (19/7/12)

Lecterfan said:


> First to what? Do you have some psychological impairment where everyone with a beard, regardless of colour or length, looks the same to you?
> 
> Friggin' ducks on dark and stormy nights.




I didn't even notice the beard. I just saw a bloke lying nude in a pile of hops and immediately thought of you..


@warmbeer...love it!

I am a seasonal beardo myself.


----------



## tricache (19/7/12)

That picture is possibly the funniest thing I have seen this week :lol: truly awesome!!!


----------



## jc64 (8/5/13)

So I'm heading up to Bright this week, thinking of dropping into this brewery, they do a tour on Friday apparently. Anyone with a review of what to expect? Also what other brewery's are there in the area worth checking out? Cheers.


----------



## JDW81 (8/5/13)

jc64 said:


> So I'm heading up to Bright this week, thinking of dropping into this brewery, they do a tour on Friday apparently. Anyone with a review of what to expect? Also what other brewery's are there in the area worth checking out? Cheers.


Bridge Rd Brewers in Beechworth. Not too far from bright, and well worth the trip.


----------



## GalBrew (8/5/13)

Beechworth is kind of around the Alpine Valleys. Go and check out Bridge Rd on your way in or out.

Beat me to it......JDW81


----------



## jc64 (8/5/13)

Great! Thanks for the tip, I've actually had a pale ale from that brewery I think. Got it from DM one night on the way home from work. Can't really recall what I thought of it. Will make the trip there. Cheers.


----------



## Bridges (8/5/13)

Bridge roads well worth a visit not only do they do good beer but excellent pizza! I went there for lunch and was disapointed I couldn't sample some more before I had to leave.
Oh yeah no affiliation etc. My names from the burb I live in!


----------



## Danwood (8/5/13)

Sweetwater and Blackdog breweries are in that neck o the woods, I believe.

Don't know about tours at either, both have websites though.

Bright got a big renovation recently. I'd love to go back, Razor Witbier was really good during the hot weather we had last time.

They do mini kegs to take away too.


----------



## esssee (8/5/13)

I am heading to Bright next weekend. I convinced the missus to have a Weekend away in Bright, and THEN told her about the Bright and Sweetwater Breweries. Should be interesting.


----------



## jc64 (8/5/13)

Thanks for the tip's. My wife just told me where she wants to go for a few nights and then I started thinking beer. At the moment she is happy for me to go on the brewery tour Friday as long as we visit some other locations as well. Might just happen to pass a few other brewery's it looks like. Just got to figure out how to keep the wife and kids happy as well :unsure:


----------



## jc64 (8/5/13)

Just checked out both Blackdog and Sweetwater, Blackdog looks interesting being a winery as well. I think I have my afternoon excursions planned. Cheers


----------



## Danwood (11/5/13)

There's also a little place called 'Smoko' in the region too.

Obviously the place to stop for morning tea...no breweries though


----------



## jc64 (14/5/13)

Went to the Bright brewery on Friday arvo, did the tour of the small brewhouse. Seem's they have had a recent expansion, loved the APA, Hop Harvest ale, and the Milk Stout they had on tap. If anyone is heading to Bright make sure you check it out, and if you have young kids there is a great playground close by where SWMBO can hang out while you do the tour, than it's got a beer garden where everyone can sit afterwards. I had a few beers with the other guy on the tour when we were done and his wife and young one came down as well, good times. 

The tour was 18 dollars, which included a good size sample of all the beers that were on tap, convinced me to grab a few more pints afterwards anyway. Cheers.


----------



## The Gas Man (30/12/13)

I went to the bright brewery yesterday and was not disappointed. They had seven beers on tap:
1. Lager
2. Pale ale
3. Wit beer
4. Amber ale
5. Porter
6. Dubbel
7. Missing in action ipa.
8. Cider

the stand outs for me were the pale ale, porter and ipa. 

The pale ale is one of the best I've tasted and has now given me something to try and copy.

I also did the tour but to be honest didn't get much out of it as there was about 15 non brewers amongst the group.


----------



## O'Henry (30/12/13)

Bright Pale is pretty bloody great at the moment. Enjoyed it many times last month while down there. One of the best in Australia. Well done to the brewer, an AHB'er at heart.


----------



## Eggs (30/12/13)

was also there yesterday for the first time since the renovations. Its a big improvement in my opinion. More seating generaly, the brewery itself is in full view, much larger bar. Two downsides in noticed is the lack of shaded outdoor seating. For summer crowds its hard to get a spot . The inside space is clean modern and crisp but accousticly bright. The reflected noise made it almost impossible to hear what was being said across the table. Service was fast and efficient if not a little "too cool for school". We only had time to try the pale and the amber. Both were exelent. The pale fresh and hoppy and the amber smooth and malty. we ordered a bowl of roasted malt fries that were delivered in minutes despite the place being full to the brim, the dusting of what I assume was ground malt did little for the fries but the serve was generous and the chips crispy. All in all I would highly recomend a visit, these guys get better and beter. Our first experience was in a gravel yard out the back of the main street. The beer was delicious then and the new brewery space is a welcome addition to the origional riverside venue. Be prepaired for a drain to be installed in your wallet if you decide to settle in for a session, something that I find all to easy to do!


----------



## Truman42 (30/12/13)

The Gas Man said:


> I went to the bright brewery yesterday and was not disappointed. They had seven beers on tap:
> 1. Lager
> 2. Pale ale
> 3. Wit beer
> ...


I went there back in winter and did the tour but it was just SWMBO and I. So was good to be able to ask the brewer questions and get direct answers. He even sat at the bar pouring us some extras that weren't included in the tasting paddle.


----------



## Tex083 (30/12/13)

+ a special black MIA IPA you had to ask for that one, not on the list behind the bar. Got to keep up with the twitter!
Jon the brewer is a great guy, I recently did the brewer for a day and it was a really good day.


----------



## The Gas Man (12/2/14)

Does any have any inside info on how to brew bright breweries pale ale. All I know that it is predominately (if not all) galaxy hops. It is currently my favourite pale ale if ever tasted.so very drinkable for galaxy hops.


----------



## O'Henry (13/2/14)

Ask the brewer. You can email him or PM him on here if he reveals himself...


----------

